# Cheap coilovers



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

J40_stunts said:


> What is the cheapest smoothest coilovers for a 13 cruze?


Welcome Aboard!

Before I answer, I'd like to know what area you live in? 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## J40_stunts (Dec 22, 2019)

Jacksonville Fl


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

OK, except for the salt water you should be OK with coil overs, but I would not go cheap as you will not be happy. I was going to go with the modified K-Sports with bags myself, but where I live they would not last due to road salt. I currently have Eibach springs with Bilstein struts/shocks. For a selection to look through, go to the Cruze Culture website. I cannot vouch for the costs though.


----------

